# Peter Stokkebye's Luxury Bull's Eye



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

When I open the jar of this tobacco I am reminded of fruitcake. The blend is Virginias and perique with a touch of black cavendish. I let a few slices dry for 30 minutes and then I folded two slices and stuffed them into the deep bowl on my Jobe pipe. The 3rd slice I crumbled and packed on top for lighting. 

The adventure comes and goes with this one as the flavor changes every few minutes. The virginias perk along then you hit a spicey spot and your mouth starts to water even more. The third portion of this bowl really packs a flavor punch. I did have to relight about 5 times over the hour it took to smoke this bowl. After two bowls of this I think I will bottle up the rest and let is sit for a year. Age should make this one even better.

Bull's Eye received a rating of three stars with 12 reviews on Tobaccoreview.com.


----------



## F. Prefect (Jan 14, 2007)

CigarGal said:


> When I open the jar of this tobacco I am reminded of fruitcake. The blend is Virginias and perique with a touch of black cavendish. I let a few slices dry for 30 minutes and then I folded two slices and stuffed them into the deep bowl on my Jobe pipe. The 3rd slice I crumbled and packed on top for lighting.
> 
> The adventure comes and goes with this one as the flavor changes every few minutes. The virginias perk along then you hit a spicey spot and your mouth starts to water even more. The third portion of this bowl really packs a flavor punch. I did have to relight about 5 times over the hour it took to smoke this bowl. After two bowls of this I think I will bottle up the rest and let is sit for a year. Age should make this one even better.
> 
> Bull's Eye received a rating of three stars with 12 reviews on Tobaccoreview.com.


I've yet to try this flake, but if by chance you've tried A. C. Petersen's Escudo, how would you rate these 2 "coin" VaPers, head to head.p

F. Prefect


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

F. Prefect said:


> I've yet to try this flake, but if by chance you've tried A. C. Petersen's Escudo, how would you rate these 2 "coin" VaPers, head to head.p
> 
> F. Prefect


Two different animals, IMO. Escudo (which smells like figs to me) has a sharper, sweeter taste than LBE; maybe it's the cavendish in the LBE - it's a little smoother and less in your face. I wish someone who has tried both and really knew something about pipe smoking would chime in here.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2007)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> Two different animals, IMO. Escudo (which smells like figs to me) has a sharper, sweeter taste than LBE; maybe it's the cavendish in the LBE - it's a little smoother and less in your face. * I wish someone who has tried both and really knew something about pipe smoking would chime in here*.


Why M'oo? I feel you nailed the review for my tastes except for I get a strange overly sweet mouth feel from the cavendish in the LBE.


----------



## F. Prefect (Jan 14, 2007)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> Two different animals, IMO. Escudo (which smells like figs to me) has a sharper, sweeter taste than LBE; maybe it's the cavendish in the LBE - it's a little smoother and less in your face. I wish someone who has tried both and really knew something about pipe smoking would chime in here.


Mr. M, are you saying I know nothing about pipe smoking? Seriously, when you get two tobaccos that I believe are as similar as these Virginaia/Perique 
"coin flakes", you're gonna get a lot of opinions. IMHO, let your snork buds be your guide as it's probably going to be your sinuses that will be needed to detect the individual subtleties of each flake. Bare in mind I have not smoked the Stokkebye blend and am assuming it to be a VaPer similar in makeup to Escudo that I smoke on a fairly regular basis.

F. Prefect


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

F. Prefect said:


> Mr. M, are you saying I know nothing about pipe smoking?


Au contraire, Monsier. I say that it is I who knows nothing. 

You raised two interesting items for comparison that, oddly enough, I smoke frequently and actually somked each of this week. Yesterday I enjoyed two bowls of LBE and, coincidentally, I had two bowls of Escudo today. For such similarly described blends the two are not light years apart, but could not be confused, either. Escudo might mellow with some years of aging and grow closeer to LBE, but I doubt it.

In spite of brother Roots kind comment I'd still like to here from someone with more experience describe the difference in greater detail. I'm just guessing.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

IMHO, Bullseye focuses more on the virginia than either the perique or black cavendish. It is spicier than say, Dark Twist, and it holds that flavor longer than most. Escudo is more blunt about it's intentions. Feels heavy(or heady) to me and necessary of a "getting used to" period for me. Kind of like Guiness, lol. I would grab the Stokkebye in a heartbeat. It could easily be an everyday smoke for someone who likes tobacco in his pipe.


----------



## TexasOutlaw (Sep 13, 2007)

I just posted something about this tobacco in another thread. I like this very much. I was told that you had use a tabacco grinder to prepare this for smoking. But, I believe the cavendish is in the center with perique and others around. SO, i f you didnt break it up, thats why the flavors change. If you like that, that's cool. If you rub it out a bit, the flavors are more consistent. I believe I'm going to see how it ages. But definately has a place in my pipes.


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

I think this is a nice intro to VaPer... the Va is nice and smooth, and just as the perique starts to creep in with a definite spiciness, there's the cavendish to smooth things out. Smoked slowly and with small puffs there are nice flavors to be had. 

I went with the fold and stuff, and topped with some fine rubbed bits. I smoked outside and had no issues keeping this at a low smoldering burn almost the whole time. Takes a few lights after char to get it really lit... some minor bite during the light. I find slow, deep draughts seem to work the best. Needs some attention when smoking.

I like it, but would probably buy a heavier / smokier blend if I was buying in bulk. I do not find this harsh, and should not need additional aging to improve.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

figured i'd throw my 2cents in-got a few oz today, fired one up in a cob-not that it was bad, but sorta bland to me-i couldn't really seperate the Va's & Per-maybe the cavendish blurred the lines a bit?-tried another bowl later w/the addition of some blending Per i had laying around, not sure of manufacturer but i'll ask the next time i'm in the shop-just added a pinch, not much, but damn, what an improvement!-the Va's sprung to life, nice and tangy, & this time i could taste the Per-the cavendish just seemed to smooth out the finsh a little-i was ready to put this up on the WTT earlier, but i think i'll just mix some more up instead-thanks for reading my ramblings


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

You may want to try a different pipe as well. A cob might have a little too much draft for bullseye. You need to go slow, as it can overheat if rushed, which will make it harder to discern the differences. Also, I like this in a layer or fold/stuff pack, as it keeps the elements separate.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

This stuff is da bomb! I just ordered 8 more ozs.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

CigarGal said:


> This stuff is da bomb! I just ordered 8 more ozs.


I concur! I'm ordering a pound each of this and luxury navy flake:tu


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

pistol said:


> I concur! I'm ordering a pound each of this and luxury navy flake:tu


I concur your concur. Since Root introduced me to the LBE I can't go past Pipes by George (Raleigh, Hillsborough St. - nice guy, George) without stopping in and buying a bag.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

well, either the cob has something to do w/it like paperairplane suggested or i just don't get it-i'll hafta save some to try in a briar when i get one


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

*Tzaddi* brought me a 2oz bag of this when he visited Amsterdam last weekend...guess what? I just ordered 3 pounds of the stuff from Cup O Joes...that's how good this stuff is!

I love Escudo, thanks to a generous trade from IHT, but I find Lux Bulls sweeter, creamier and just pure heaven, that Cavendish in the middle is so toffee candy tasting and that musty spice..WOW!..ask me if I feel the same after I've smoked 3 pounds of the stuff...God only knows the import taxes I'm gonna be paying on this! Never mind, at least I'll be able to have a pipe to calm me down after.

3 bloody lbs!


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

i tried some more of this in a bigger bowled cob (all i have right now), didn't dry it as much & packed a little tighter to compensate for the open draw-it wasn't quite as bland, actually had a little flavor this time-maybe the pipe had more to do w/it than i thought-i'm gonna put the rest of the 2oz's i bought at the back of my jars to wait for a different pipe-by then it'll be a little older so hopefully a double bonus


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

I've had some of this stuff sitting in jar. I decided to pop the jar after reading all these positive reviews. I wasn't impressed right away with this tobak. I thought it was rather bland and tasteless when I first lit it, but after about 5 minutes the flavor started coming alive. This is a nice one with coffee. Some nice hay flavoring. Very enjoyable. I couldn't really taste the cavendish centre; I was hoping I'd at least get some added sweetness from it, but no such luck. I'll be getting more of this along with LNF with my next order.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

It's like cracker jacks-a surprise in every bowl:tu


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Pearse, you should try the "Luxury Navy Flake" as well.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Been on a LBF bender for six or seven ounces... the stuff just seems to get better and better.


----------



## aliefj96 (Nov 8, 2007)

I bought 4oz of this a while back. Everybody gave here gave great comments. I have only smoked one bowl since I got it. I don't even recall what I thought of it. It keeps getting passed over. That's what happens when I buy way too much too quickly. I'll have to try another bowl tomorrow.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

As the big, bad bullseye bag hung around for a while and the coins began to dry out a bit more than what I'd normally smoke, the smokes got much, much better.

As the LBF begins to break apart and almost crumble rather than bend, they smoke the best for me. I've tried the LBF in three different briars and a meer over the past several weeks and, too, decided it smokes a bit cooler than many other tobaks I frequent. Dryer means less expansion, a much easier smoke and gray ash to the bottom of each bowl. 

The pack-de-jour has been one, two or three coins, depending on bowl size, bent, folded, mashed or twisted then (evenly) smoosh-packed into the pipe. Zero packing finesse except for keeping the compaction fairly even and concluding so the pipe draws easily. A few gentle tamps and maybe a relight takes it all downtown. 

I have been enjoying this detailed LBF exploration; can't say for sure that more dry means better flavor but it seems that way. Might just be that since it smokes so much easier it seems to taste better. Might be it realy does tastes better. No way I am not going to wet some down and try it for comparison - everything is working just fine right now, as is. p

Live and learn.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

*Mr.Moo...*No doubt a little drying, aging helps this good'un along somewhat...the first couple of oz's I got from *Tzaddi* tasted better than my 1.5lb boxes, but just already with a few weeks on the shelf, they're improving nicely...I can see myself oversmoking this blend during the next 6 months and then coming back to it in another year with a rekindled love affair. I think if you like Escudo...it's a nice balancing act, jumping from one to the other...must try their Navy Flake also.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

DubintheDam said:


> ...I can see myself oversmoking this blend during the next 6 months and then coming back to it in another year with a rekindled love affair...


Concur. Happily.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

I enjoy this blend a lot. Always have some on hand.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> As the big, bad bullseye bag hung around for a while and the coins began to dry out a bit more than what I'd normally smoke, the smokes got much, much better.
> 
> As the LBF begins to break apart and almost crumble rather than bend, they smoke the best for me. I've tried the LBF in three different briars and a meer over the past several weeks and, too, decided it smokes a bit cooler than many other tobaks I frequent. Dryer means less expansion, a much easier smoke and gray ash to the bottom of each bowl.
> 
> ...


Dan i have to say the same thing that almost bone dry and this stuff really sings. Had a oz sitting in a bag for over a year because when i first got it it was ok with the cavendish fouling the mouth during most of the smoke. Fast forward till this last month while trying to smoke up most of my small samples, i loaded this up for a walk and was simply shocked on the turn around. Foral pepper with none of the cavendish mount feel. Can't say if i need to order more but the turn around was sure good.


----------

